# Lets talk about Print on Demand Sites



## nolaphoto (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm ready to start offering my work and I would like to use a Print on Demand site. I'd like to hear the good and bad from everyone on the various sites.  

I have professionally developed web sites and e-commerce sites, but I am looking for a place that I can upload my photos and let someone take care of collecting $$, printing and shipping the final product.  

I live near New Orleans and I am going to be photo'ing social and motorsports events (race track, etc). It would be nice to hand my card out and let folks purchase prints from the web site.  

So far I have signed up for RedBubble, but they seem to be aimed at the higher end work. I would like a site that I can organize into albums for different events.  

I've also found Redbubble, ExposureManager.com, Smugmug, Shutterfly, Fotki, dotphoto but I'm sure there more.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Add Collages.net Home to that list


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Feb 25, 2009)

I use Smugmug, They have a lot of good features and even use two labs one A Pro lab Bay Photo and EZ prints. Some of the best things about Smugmug is there customer service is superb and they are always trying to improve. If you would like a discount code I have one that will save you a few buck off your first year if you decide to go with them.


----------



## PhilGarber (Feb 26, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## DRoberts (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a good example EVENT PHOTO DIGITAL - Home


----------

